# FT Bullseye (Meprolight) Sights (Anyone Use Them)?



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

FTBullseye

I use on my carry G17 XS Big Dot sights. I am thinking of changing to these but starting with a set on my G26. They look to be the best alternative to an expensive RMR !

Your Thoughts?


----------

